# Links And Kinks Is Having A Swap Meet On The Last Saturday Of Every Month Starting In March. Booth S



## linksandkinks (Feb 25, 2016)

Links And Kinks is having a swap meet on the last saturday of very month starting in march. booth space is $5, unlimited space, contact us for a more info or any questions.


----------



## Cyclops Bikes (Feb 25, 2016)

Awesome, always a good show in Fairborn.  I hope to make a few.


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 26, 2016)

Great show first class bike people


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 2, 2016)

good show to check out if you can


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 3, 2016)

Did alright the last time I set up..So, can't me in.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 6, 2016)

I'll be selling and buying a few things. Most of what I'll be buying are cheap parts for some fix n' flip bikes I have.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 27, 2016)

next one this Saturday


----------



## jimsbeercans (May 1, 2016)

Did anyone attend?? How was the turn out??
I was stuck with the wifes anniversary stuff. You know " honey do this" list.
I would rather play with my bikes and parts but to keep the peace I didn't show up.

Hope this takes off..pretty close to me and set up is cheap.


----------



## Oldnut (May 1, 2016)

It was ok until 10 am then the rain came seemed like more buyers than sellers still a good show.and the hern brothers sold a bunch


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 2, 2016)

I've missed the first two , hopefully will get to the next one


----------



## partsguy (May 17, 2016)

I'm hoping to go to this one. I've missed the first few due to various reasons. I have cleaned out the garage, shed, backyard, and basement. Looking to sell this junk!


----------

